
Show HN Better IT projects Q/A - mkcg
https://github.com/MKCG/better-it-projects
======
mkcg
Hi,

this is a small collaborative project that I just started on my GitHub
account.

It lists a few questions that any IT team should be asking itself when working
on any project.

If necessary a wiki will be built and include examples, link to articles, or
any other content that may help IT teams to handle their projects.

Hope this help !

Contributions are welcomed ;-)

